# Puppy Mill Raided! Dogs need our help!



## MustLuvMutts (Nov 17, 2008)

The Okefenokee Humane Society, along with other agencies, raided a puppy mill in Waycross, GA! At the end of the day, they rescued 23 Dachshunds. They still have5-6 to trap next week. All rescued dogs were taken to the Okefenokee Humane Society, which has put a huge strain on the shelter, both physically and financially.
The dogs range in age from 5 months to 7 years, with the majority being between 5 years-7 years. The older dogs were still being bred. All dogs have mange and are currently being treated.

The shelter is asking that anyone able to donate funds, even the smallest amount, please do so. The dogs need sponsorship to pay for their care. This shelter is very full and a very high kill facility. If the dogs do not get funds to cover their medical and care expenses, they will be euthanized.

If you can spare even $1, please go to the Okefenokee Humane Society's website and donate via PayPal: http://www.okefenokeehumanesociety.org/contactus.html



or
Mail your money or checks to :
Okefenokee Humane Society
1501 Blackwell Street
Waycross, GA 31501

Contact Phone Number: 912-283-4214
Read more...


----------

